# Whats better for an MK1, VR6 or 1.8T?? Your opinion



## al nava (Nov 3, 2010)

I am getting a good Mk1 complete shell with no heart  ...no engine, but I wanna start making it a projest. I have driven a VR6 Mk2, and I think it adds up too much weight when it comes to cornering agility :facepalm:, good torque and a lot of power still... but what about VR6 vs. 1.8 T on an MK1, what would you recomend and why?


----------



## Turbo-D (Jan 28, 2003)

I would go with an aba, a 16v or the later euro 16v, the abf. Swapping over all the electronics of a 1.8t wont be fun at all.


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

It is pronounced *a *mark 1 not *an* emkay 1 you stupid ****.


----------



## al nava (Nov 3, 2010)

Turbo-D said:


> I would go with an aba, a 16v or the later euro 16v, the abf. Swapping over all the electronics of a 1.8t wont be fun at all.


 so what about the VR6...hmmm aba 16 valves is also an option, and well keeping it more classic since the shell Im gettin is a GTi, not a 16V but probably this might be the better option.


----------



## al nava (Nov 3, 2010)

wantacad said:


> It is pronounced *a *mark 1 not *an* emkay 1 you stupid ****.


haha funny thing to say eh? "MK1" whats the problem with saying that? if you think this is an issue why dont you tell the other thousands of members that use the term MK1, as long as we know what we are talking about, who the f**** cares!!!


----------



## Turbo-D (Jan 28, 2003)

If you want to build a real mk1 gti engine build a vw heron 8v. 

http://www.thesamba.com/vw/classifieds/detail.php?id=846931


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

al nava said:


> haha funny thing to say eh? "MK1" whats the problem with saying that? if you think this is an issue why dont you tell the other thousands of members that use the term MK1, as long as we know what we are talking about, who the f**** cares!!!


because i has an mk4 is only funny if it's a joke. 

you can say mk1 all day long, so long as you realize it's an abbreviation for mark one. you don't spell out other abbreviations in ordinary speech do you?

an mk1 = wrong.
a mk1 = right.


----------



## Cushy (Oct 16, 2008)

If you think a mk2 is nose heavy with a vr, you think a slightly lighter mk1 will be any better? Id go with the above advice of doing a 16v. I personally am doing an aba though...id say you need to spend some time floating around the mk1 forums. Theres a few guys doing 1.8t and vr swaps but there pretty labor intensive, I.E. rewiring the whole car, building custom mounts, replumbing it all, etc etc. The bottom line is how big your pocketbook is and how much effort your willing to do. GL.:thumbup:


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

tdi > 1.8t or vr6.


----------



## vento86 (Oct 13, 2008)

How about an ABA with 20lbs of boost?










Get some:thumbup:


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

vento86 said:


> How about an ABA with 20lbs of boost?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how much you got tied up in that so far? what mounts are you using? tranny? i keep forgetting to ask, and then give you **** for not going TDI... :laugh:


----------



## vento86 (Oct 13, 2008)

tSoG-84bit said:


> how much you got tied up in that so far? what mounts are you using? tranny? i keep forgetting to ask, and then give you **** for not going TDI... :laugh:


Not sure how much I got into it.. its not as much as the kit from kinetics. And I'm using td rabbit mounts. Trans is a mk2 16v. Aen with s quaif shim kit. And I don't like diesels that much I love winding out a motor and huge cams


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

vento86 said:


> Not sure how much I got into it.. its not as much as the kit from kinetics. And I'm using td rabbit mounts. Trans is a mk2 16v. Aen with s quaif shim kit. And I don't like diesels that much I love winding out a motor and huge cams



makes sense, but blowin black smoke is more fun than revving past 7k.


----------



## vento86 (Oct 13, 2008)

tSoG-84bit said:


> makes sense, but blowin black smoke is more fun than revving past 7k.


I beggith to differeth. Sireth. 

But to the OP. Don't listen to ts0g, he will kick your kittens

Aba, best motor evereth. /thread


----------



## vento86 (Oct 13, 2008)

And just cause I was off my meds today I did this.










Its not staying like this. I'm not that dumb.


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

vento86 said:


> I beggith to differeth. Sireth.
> 
> But to the OP. Don't listen to ts0g, he will kick your kittens
> 
> Aba, best motor evereth. /thread


you're on drugs... other than about kicking kittens. that sounds like a blast.


----------

